# Help! City pigeon with a hurt foot



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

Please help! I live in Chicago and I have a pigeon on my deck that can't really fly. His foot is hurt, it appears he won't put it on the ground and 1 "toe" seems to be bent the wrong way. I have tried to give it water and bread. Should I keep it in a box? I know there are stray cats around. Should I attempt to fix the "toe". I can't afford to take it to the vet. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

Also, I forgot to ask, how should I try and pick the pigeon up and put it in a box? Do pigeons bite? My friend says I shouldn't touch it because pigeons have diseases, but I can't stand to see if suffer and I am afraid a stray animal will kill it. 

thanks!


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

oh, so I found the picture gallery and in case this helps, I believe the pigeon on my deck is a giant homer, it looks just like the picture.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com! Yes, please pick the pigeon up and bring it in and see what's wrong with the foot. Offer it bird seed and water. The bird may peck at you or wing slap you, but it is highly unlikely that you will suffer any harm from either action. Obviously, you need to wash your hands after handling the bird and be careful to keep it separate from any other birds you may have just as a precaution. There is little risk of you catching anything from the bird.

Please keep us posted and thank you for your kindness to this bird.

Terry Whatley


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

I have the bird in a box. It has pooped in the box, it looks greenish and white. I don't know if it's drinking or eating yet. I guess I need to know how to try and "repair" it's foot that is hurt. One of it's toes is bent backwards and it won't stand on the foot at all. 

Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please check the toe very carefully to be sure there isn't hair, string, or fishing line wrapped around it and causing the problem. Once you are certain there is nothing like that around the toe, you can try to fashion a little pigeon "shoe" to keep the toe straight. There are a couple of excellent posts regarding how to do this and I will locate them and bump them up to the top of the list so you can read the instructions and give it a try.

The greenish poop isn't a real good sign but may be the result of nothing more than hunger and stress. Do keep an eye no the poop though .. we want it to start looking more normal.

Terry Whatley


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, after some careful examination of my pigeon, Bella, I think I will call her. I decided her toe isn't bent the wrong way, one of their toes sits further back and the other three face straight forward, right? Both of her feet look the same, but her one foot is completely limp. She won't put weight on it and when I touched it, I can feel it totally limp, I think it's broken. There was nothing wrapped around or caught on the foot. How do I know if the whole leg is broke or if it's just the foot? Anyway, what I did is make a little splint to keep the foot (front 3 toes) all secured to a tiny piece of cardboard. I thought perhaps this would help, but please tell me if not! I observed her after she had the "splint" on and she is holding the splinted foot limp like before the splint. She has pooped several times, it's white with some green. I don't know what it normally should look like. She has defintely been drinking her water though. She has been eating bread crumbs, I am going to get bird seed, but all I had for today was bread. Oh, I had one other question, as she sits in her box, one wing she keeps taught to her side and the other wing she seems to stick out some. How would I know if something is wrong with her wing? She let me pet her head, she's nice, but I know she is afraid of me. Before I put her in the box she stayed outside my door where I put the water and bread for 2 hours and just sat there. I hope she feels better in the box, but I don't know. Please let me know any other suggestions and thank you for the suggestions so far.


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

My bird has a splayed leg, and he uses his wing in a similar fashion as your bird. It seems to balance them when only one leg is working. Sounds like youa re doing the right thing. Pigeons need a slightly deeper dish for drinking, but you may not want to leave it there if he is unbalanced, we dont want you to find him head down in it. I dont know much about fixing birds up, but there are some wonderful people here in this list, that will help you out.
Good luck with Bella.


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

I had another question, how long does it take a pigeon to heal from a foot or leg injury, typically? I will be out of town this coming weekend and I will be gone two days and will not be able to watch her. I can keep her in her box and keep her safe, but I had a feeling she wouldn't be well by then. Does anyone on this site live in Chicago? 

Also, her poop seems more gren than white today and somewhat runny. Does anyone have a good description or picture of what the poop should look like?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

If the foot is broken it needs to be fixed ASAP by a vet/rehabber.

Is the foot swollen in any way? Are any of the toes swollen, do you notice any cuts (check the bottom of the food, is the ball in the middle swollen or looks like it's been injured?)

Can you get a pic?

Thanks!

Mary


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, I am feeding Elaine (I renamed her because I used to have a fish named Bella, so I decided to rename her) bird seed and she's quite pleased. She has gobbled up all that I have fed her twice. How often do I give her the seed or just whenever she's ate it all do I replenish it? She is still pooping a lot and it's green w/some white. I made her the shoe out of velcro and cardboard. Her foot is not swollen or cut and her toes look normal. Her whole foot and maybe leg just seems limp. I took a pic on my digital, but I don't know how to get it on the computer, I am working on it. Hopefully, I can post the pic tonight for all to see. Thanks!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,
http://www.webshots.com 

Sign up there for free then upload your pics and post the URL here for us to see..

Mary


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

I am still working on uploading the picture, my husband is going to work on it for me tonight. Elaine seems to be doing well, I think she's starting to trust me. Is she ok in the box, as far as do pigeons need a lot of sunlight? Also, do pigeons generally like being alone or with lots of other pigeons? When I get time I am going to go to the library and find a book to educate myself, so if you all know of a good pigeon book, let me know. In the mean time, I was hoping I could keep bouncing questions off you experienced folks. 
Elaine seems to be feeling ok, she stands on her one foot or sits. She likes her bird seed. Her little foot hangs limp in her "shoe" of velcro. I change her paper in the box constantly, I did not realize how much pigeons poop! I have been reading all the postings of how pigeons can get along fine on one leg. I just worry if the bird is in pain, is there a way to know? She lets me touch the foot without wing slapping me or anything. Hopefully I can get the picture uploaded tonight. Thank you for your continued support, it helps because I sure don't know much about pigeons!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Do you have a pet carrier? Or cage? Or even a laungry basket with some screen on top?

Yes it would be nice if she can have some light and some sunlight for afew hours a day..

Mary


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi!

Glad to hear Elaine is doing well! (I loved the name Bella...) are you sure she's a Giant Homer? Even the females are very large birds, and males are huge. It's probably my favorite breed.

My pigeon, Dill, who is one of the one-legged ones, (who would have imagined ther would be so many???) seemed to enjoy walks outside when he was recooperating. He was very interested in everything going on around him. Maybe if you have the time, that would be a way for Elaine to get some fresh air and sunlight. You could wrap her in a towel for safety.

You're right, they really poop a lot! I am especially intolerant of poopy feet- so my birds are constantly getting washed off in the sink. My new bird, Milly, thought I was crazy, but she's used to it now.

Nanci


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

I got a beak cut tonight from my girl... she got mad when I was picking her up. What is the best way to hold a pigeon? I have been picking her up with my hands on her wings, so she won't wing slap me, is that right? I am still working on the picture... no luck yet. Elaine is eating and drinking, so at least she's ok in that respect.


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok, since I have not got the picture up yet, I am going to describe what Elaine's foot looks like. I looked at someones picture of the splayed leg bird, where the leg sticks out sideways, that is definetly not what's wrong w/Elaine. She keeps her one leg lifted straight up towards her body and the foot hangs "limp". It's the equivalent of a human who instead of holding your hand out straight and your fingers spread apart, you would curl your fingers downward, as if you had arthritis, that is the best I can describe Elaine's foot. I have verified there is nothing wrapped around the foot, no cuts, no abraisions or anything. I made the velcro shoe and she keeps taking it off somehow. She wore it for like 2 days, but then yesterday I found the shoe off and again this morning she had got the shoe off overnight. 

Once again, I thought she was a giant homer, but I could be wrong. She's a city pigeon. Does anyone know of a internet site to buy used or cheap cages? Do you all think Elaine would like to be caged or released? 

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I've had this problem with afew ferals too.. 

It could be nerve damage in the foot, I captured one bird with this problem and she went to a rehab centre, they had to put her foot in a shoe so it could straighten out agein, once they took it out it was fine but it happened again.. They put her foot in the shoe about 4 times for about 4 months until finally they could return her to me.. I still see her now on the balcony and sometimes her toes start to curl on one foot, She is ok now and it goes back to normal but I keep an eye on her.

Mary


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

Stephanie
Take a look at Tim...He has a splay that I am trying to correct. It doesnt stick straight out, but hangs down limp. www.wovenwoman.com/Tim.html 
edie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You asked how you could tell if a pigeon is in pain: I have taken in several pigeons with really bad foot injuries. When they seemed to be better I put them in the aviary but twice I was alerted to the fact that something had gone wrong by the pain I could see in their eyes. It is an unmistakable dull look, nothing like their usual bright-eyed inquisitive look.

I have also seen quite a few ferals with curled feet and when I have picked them up I have found nothing to be visibly wrong, but they all walked on the knuckles of the injured foot so I think Elaine might need to be with you a bit longer as her foot is non-functional.

If the velcro wrap doesn't work try vetwrap or self adhesive support bandage (this is the sort of bandage that sticks to itself but is soft and not sticky). Make a sort of flat envelope across her foot after stretching the toes out into position. Make certain that the flap goes up her ankle as well. Then press the two sides of the bandage together wherever the surfaces meet, including between each toe. If you are very careful you can then cut out the "webbing" that the bandage leaves between each toe and you will end up with a firm but soft, water-resistant foot glove.

Cynthia


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

Thank you for the continued support as I care for Elaine. I sure hope she's a girl, by the way, how do I see if she's a girl? She didn't have the dark green head/neck that I thought was an indicator of a male, so I just assumed she was female, but what do I know!! 

Where would I purchase "vet wrap"? Also, what is an avian? Maybe my shoe didn't work b/c it was only on the foot and not up on the "ankle" or leg. I think she's going to be mad at me when I try and put another shoe on her tonight! Oh, how would I give her a bath? She has poopy feet and some on her lower feathers, it's kinda icky. I am sorry to bombard everyone with so many questions, this is all so new to me! Thanks for the help!

Stephanie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am in the UK so I can't help you re the vetwrap, but I buy support bandage at out local chemist. I wouldn't try velcro round the "ankle" as it could be a bit abrasive.

Best way to bath is to leave the pigeon alone in a room with a plant tray or empty cat litter tray with about two inches of water in it. They love to bathe and will find it quickly.

Otherwise just fill a sink with a bit of luke warm water and gently splash on the underparts. The poop on the feet will float off very quickly.

I think Mary has described the difference between girls and boys in another of today's posts. She said "boys love to coo at their reflection in the mirror"..isn't that a fact


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

Can anyone tell me, is there a place on this site that is like a "glossary of terms" relating to pigeons? I am reading all these postings and I don't know the technical words. For example, what is crop? 

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

http://www.crpu.ca/glossary.html 


Hope that helps!

Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

There are afew ways to tell: 
1) Males usually have larger and wider ceres (White thing on the beak)
2) They have a more rounded head and their neck skin is abit floppy (I guess it sort of got stretched out abit too much from coooooing ) So when they walk it jiggles..
2)They like to cooo ALOT and you would usually see a male sit in his corner totally flat on the floor and do a really moaning coo to call the female. 
I find females more shy, they have a more flat head and when cooed at they would just run away or do alittle coo to defend themselves but not over do it.
Males on the other hand like to coo back if they are cooed at and go after everything dragging their tails and doing alittle dance! 

Occasionally you will find a shy male and the other way around a really bullyish female so that should be alittle harder to find out. 

If you have an egg you should know for sure 

Mary 

p.s Males like to cooo at their reflection in a mirror.. My Pearl is a female and she likes chasing the mirror around the room







So I guess that is not such a good way to tell.


----------



## animal_friend_2 (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, Elaine decided to part from me this evening. I lifted her box lid open and I was going to pick her up. She fluttered her wings at me. I changed her paper in the box and then she fluttered up to a chair that was a little higher than her box. After that, she hopped on her one foot, she actually hopped down the stairs and on my walkway. I was walking by her, trying to see if I could catch her and then she flew up to a light pole. So, I guess she can fly fine after all. I didn't think she could b/c when I found her all she seemed to be able to do was hop. Anyway, I guess she wanted to return to the other pigeons that live around my building. I guess she'll be ok. I really enjoyed caring for her. If anyone ever knows of birds in IL that need adopted (that could live in a cage, I don't have a bird "house") I would be interested. I saw the pictures of baby Sara, that was amazing to click on each picture and watch her develop. Thank you for everyone who has responded and given me such help. I will keep an eye out for Elaine as well as all of the other pigeons around my area. I had often fed them bread before, but I will start to feed them bird seed, as I saw how much better Elaine liked that! 

Thanks again,
Stephanie


----------

